# Anmeldung an Vista ohne GUI (wie NT Login)



## exitboy (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei Vista die Benutzeranmeldung auf ein Textboxlogin wieder umschalten, wie es bei XP auch ging.


----------



## michaelwengert (22. August 2007)

Hier wird gezeigt wie du ein sichereres Login einstellst.
Ist quasi das was du willst...Nur halt mit ner Vista-Optik.

Also das nur noch die beiden Eingabe-Felder auf nach dem Strg+Alt+Enf kommen
http://vistablog.freenet.de/index.php/2007/05/29/anmeldeaufforderung-anzeigen-sicheres-vista-login/

Michael


----------



## exitboy (23. August 2007)

danke Dir


----------



## exitboy (23. August 2007)

Super, der Login waere erst einmal richtig und etwas sicherer. 

Wie bekomme ich jetzt dieses ganze Grafikzeugs da weg? Oder wenigstens oben in die Monitorgrafik ein Bild rein als Notloesung?


----------

